# Believe recovering addict husband or recovering addict OW



## regretfullyhis (Aug 12, 2012)

My husband an I have been married 10 years tomorrow and he had went to a detox program to get off pain pills after years of fighting and me trying to fix him
I found a free place and took him (one year prior he had stayed in a hotel with his ex using opiates because he found out I allowed our adopted son to talk to my ex husband his biological dad)
And I forgave him then she said then he and her kissed and snuggled he denied. Back to now while in detox he began writing a girl 15 years younger who was also at detox 
While writing me letters saying he wanted to be the man I always dreamed of make out entire family better be the his and and father he use to be. 
One week after he is out and spending a great week end with him she gets out. He starts texting her. Tuesday the next day he left me at work a 4000 sq ft home I clean 
Ad I walked (with lupus and a messed up foot I have to actually have an MRI on tomorrow) to walk from one city to another. Texts. Her told her he missed her sexy size (she is 195 I am 130) her eyes he missed her blah blah then hides my phone so I can't check phone bill. Invites her I Galveston which if course e couldn't do he hasn't had a job in forever but lied to get said me and him 
Already filed for a divorce and he had lots of money. Even claimed the car he was in was his when it's actually mine. 
After I found a text from her she offered to meet me. Said the day he didn't get me from work they were together he kept silence phone. She says they went somewhere and had sex in my car. He says she is lying because she wants to break us up and wants him but after telling her the story I kinda doubt she would. Barely 21 (a month ago) three kids three baby daddies and also addicted to opiates. 
He says he did it because he thought I hated him and I wasn't as nice as he expected on phone. He wants me to stay with him. We have been together 12 years married ten 10-4-13
I just want him to admit they had sex but he denies. I never thought he would but we have been through same type situation before. 
But for some reason I don't want to be with anyone but him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grainofsalt (Oct 6, 2013)

Cheaters lie all the time. 

And you all need to spend some time apart to clear your heads... hopefully seeking the advice of qualified professionals that can help you all deal with the various problems that are affecting your lives at the moment...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

regretfullyhis said:


> But for some reason I don't want to be with anyone but him.


So then, don't be with anyone. You certainly do not need a man in your life who mistreats you, does drugs, cheats, lies and so forth.

Divorce him and then take time to be by yourself. Take time to heal emotionally and do things that are good for yourself.


----------

